# How do I fast forward a FLV video?



## hi! (Dec 16, 2002)

The FLV video player sucks.. I can play FLV videos with VLC but I can't fast forward the video? Is there a setting I can change? Or any other advice on a player that can fast foward FLV videos? Thank you!


----------



## matthewdownloads (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah, VLC doesn't like it for me either. I can only suggest you download the flash codecs for media player; something like the K-lite codec pack would probably do it. WMP might let you skip forward as you would have proper codecs installed.


----------



## CapriAnupam (Jul 9, 2008)

Download FlvPlayer4Free... its a dedicated Flv player. You can fast forward with it.

http://www.flvplayer4free.com/


----------

